# Buckshot Oneshot



## j_seph (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone here have this stand? I bought one Fri for $89 brand new.
Seems like a pretty good stand but noisy going down a tree.
If anyone has this stand how or did you quieten it up?


----------

